# Why I believe in UFO's and you should to.



## LA RAM FAN

This author explains it very well. Like he says,there are many airline pilots if they report to the FAA that they saw a UFO,they get fired on the spot.


----------



## ABikerSailor

I saw one back in the mid 70's, and it was flying above the mountains on the eastern side of the Missoula valley around Corvallis MT. 

Yes, I've seen a couple in my time.


----------



## Montrovant

There's nothing to believe in, since UFO just means unidentified flying object.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I know for a fact that aliens took Elvis.


----------



## JoeMoma

Montrovant said:


> There's nothing to believe in, since UFO just means unidentified flying object.


Is that kind of like undocumented immigrants?


----------



## Montrovant

JoeMoma said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to believe in, since UFO just means unidentified flying object.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that kind of like undocumented immigrants?
Click to expand...


UDI?  But that makes me think of UTI...


----------



## Crixus

LA RAM FAN said:


> This author explains it very well. Like he says,there are many airline pilots if they report to the FAA that they saw a UFO,they get fired on the spot.





I do believe in them, I am just skeptical of the idea they are from outer space.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, ever since I read a book called Chariots of the Gods, I've always thought that it is a possibility that the human race was started by aliens.


----------



## Gracie

Why are we so hoity toity to believe we are the only "intelligent" beings in this vast universe. Those who don't believe, get over yourselves.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

If you think about all the time and effort NASA goes through redacting photos.

Why were astronauts talking in code about things they saw on the Moon....Condorset Hotel


----------



## Crixus

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, ever since I read a book called Chariots of the Gods, I've always thought that it is a possibility that the human race was started by aliens.


 


Checkout a book called “mysterious fires and lights” .


----------



## ABikerSailor

Crixus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, ever since I read a book called Chariots of the Gods, I've always thought that it is a possibility that the human race was started by aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkout a book called “mysterious fires and lights” .
Click to expand...


There have also been sightings as far back as 4,000 BC.

Ancient Writings tell of UFO visit in 4000 BC

The Indian text in the link refers to visits and a huge battle in the sky between warring UFO's.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Crixus said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This author explains it very well. Like he says,there are many airline pilots if they report to the FAA that they saw a UFO,they get fired on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe in them, I am just skeptical of the idea they are from outer space.
Click to expand...


All you got to do is look at the Roswell case.there were way too many credible air force officers who said the ship that crashed was not that of anything known to mankind,that it was not of earth origin.  Plus witnesses to the crash identified a couple of aliens and too many credible people over the years have said they have seen aliens as well.were not talking science fiction writers or people seeking attention by throwing a hubcap in the air and claiming they saw a flying saucer,were talking credible military personal that have come forward over the years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gracie said:


> Why are we so hoity toity to believe we are the only "intelligent" beings in this vast universe. Those who don't believe, get over yourselves.



there are some that will never look at the evidence,to think that there are aliens visiting us from other planets,thats a road they dont want to go down they are too much in denial mode.


----------



## Rambunctious

I've been to areas where anti aircraft weapons were being employed and I've been a passenger on many military aircraft at night...I've been in desolate areas of the planet so absent of city lights that the stars above look like salt tossed into a cast iron black pan...

But one night at a party in the mid 80's in the Hollywood Hills I walked into the pools area of the residence...I was 17 and did not drink or do drugs of any kind...The band was very good and very loud but I noticed the few people at the pool area were not watching the band they were all looking up into the sky...

Well I looked up too and saw a light no bigger or smaller than any other star in the night sky moving at a rapid pace in a zig zag pattern...

It was not a plane or a jet or a chopper....nothing I've ever scene moves like that...

It was obviously strange enough to cause others to look up but I will always regret not talking to those kids to see what they thought about what we were looking at...

Even though I've always doubted the existence of alien spacecraft I've never been able to reconcile to myself what I witnessed that night...


----------



## feduptaxpayer

LA RAM FAN said:


> This author explains it very well. Like he says,there are many airline pilots if they report to the FAA that they saw a UFO,they get fired on the spot.




I remember hearing many many decades ago about one of the American astronauts that said while on the moon that  "now I believe in Santa Claus". What did he mean by that no one will ever know. That is of course if America did go to the moon.


----------



## Care4all

ABikerSailor said:


> I saw one back in the mid 70's, and it was flying above the mountains on the eastern side of the Missoula valley around Corvallis MT.
> 
> Yes, I've seen a couple in my time.


I saw one too, in the later 1970's with a friend....  we were not old enough to drive yet and were walking home from the Movie Theater....

The only thing that has kept me from being completely convinced that it was an alien craft of some sort,

was that we were less than 20 miles from

NAFEC

National Aviation Facilities Experimental Center....

basically, it could have been ours...


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

I dont buy it. Not one bit. Ever wonder why most of these 'sightings' happened prior to the video phone? Yet, lately...not a whole lot? I think it's either drugs or schizophrenia.


----------



## toobfreak

LA RAM FAN said:


> This author explains it very well. Like he says,there are many airline pilots if they report to the FAA that they saw a UFO,they get fired on the spot.




As an astronomer, I've seen them many times, both visually and via telescope and have had many credible eyewitness accounts.  Even took some pictures of one.


----------



## fncceo

Gracie said:


> Why are we so hoity toity to believe we are the only "intelligent" beings in this vast universe.



Not believing that UFO's have visited or are visiting us has nothing to do with a belief that we are the only or supreme intelligence in the Universe.

It's an understanding of the vast dimensions of the Universe in which we live that makes such visits unlikely as well as a healthy skepticism that demands the most prosaic explanation is almost always the correct one.

The idea that any of the possible alien civilisations that might exist would have technology in any way similar to ourselves is beyond ridiculous.  The odds of two alien civilisations evolving along a timeline only a few centuries apart so that their 'ships' would just be slightly more advanced than our own is even less likely than their visitation.

Fantastic theories demand fantastic proof and, 'I once saw something in the sky I couldn't identify', isn't enough proof to support a fantastic theory.


----------



## toobfreak

fncceo said:


> The idea that any of the possible alien civilisations that might exist would have technology in any way similar to ourselves is beyond ridiculous.



Actually, it might not be as ridiculous as first seemed.  There are a number of things governing the probabilities including gravitational perturbational waves propagating along the arms of the Milky Way giving rise to similar star formations at similar times so that similar civilizations might evolve to similar points at fairly similar times, along with the fact that both civilizations must deal with and work along the same set of physical laws and technological hurdles likely leading to similar solutions within a small subset of possible choices, so that different civilizations stand a better than average chance of BOTH being carbon based, bipedal, having some fundamental similarities in framework of linguistic and communication, have similar problems and needs in space travel, similar motivations and goals, and if they both meet each other in space, meaning, have overcome the light barrier to traverse vast distances, at least some similarity in technological approach.


----------



## ABikerSailor

toobfreak said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This author explains it very well. Like he says,there are many airline pilots if they report to the FAA that they saw a UFO,they get fired on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an astronomer, I've seen them many times, both visually and via telescope and have had many credible eyewitness accounts.  Even took some pictures of one.
Click to expand...


Really?  Can you post some of your UFO pics?


----------



## fncceo

toobfreak said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that any of the possible alien civilisations that might exist would have technology in any way similar to ourselves is beyond ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it might not be as ridiculous as first seemed.  There are a number of things governing the probabilities including gravitational perturbational waves propagating along the arms of the Milky Way giving rise to similar star formations at similar times so that similar civilizations might evolve to similar points at fairly similar times, along with the fact that both civilizations must deal with and work along the same set of physical laws and technological hurdles likely leading to similar solutions within a small subset of possible choices, so that different civilizations stand a better than average chance of BOTH being carbon based, bipedal, having some fundamental similarities in framework of linguistic and communication, have similar problems and needs in space travel, similar motivations and goals, and if they both meet each other in space, meaning, have overcome the light barrier to traverse vast distances, at least some similarity in technological approach.
Click to expand...


No doubt there are parallel solutions to technological issues.  What I'm referring to is the timeline.  Our species developed over the last 2 million years and our human civilisation in only the last 10,000, a period of time so infinitesimal when compared to the development of stars and planets to be too insignificant to contemplate.

So the idea that two civilisations could develop independently, based on different biology, that are only a few decades or even centuries apart in technological development is very difficult to believe.

Any civilsation we would encounter in space would certainly be thousands or millions of years ahead (or behind) us in development.  Their tech, their language, their philosophies would be so different as to be completely unrecognizable as such -- even in the unlikely event that they evolved as individual, social, oxygen breathing, bipeds, with a hemispherical brain.







This is what makes SETI such a ridiculous premise.  Humans began broadcasting modulated RF into space less than 100 years ago.  Because of cable and Internet, we've nearly ceased broadcasting modulated RF on a power level that would be detectable in space. So, it could be said that our broadcast window of space detectable transmissions is a century or less.  So, to detect the broadcasts of another civilisation, who just happened to evolve at precisely the same timeframe (plus the distance in RF travel time) is weapon's grade optimism.


----------



## toobfreak

ABikerSailor said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This author explains it very well. Like he says,there are many airline pilots if they report to the FAA that they saw a UFO,they get fired on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an astronomer, I've seen them many times, both visually and via telescope and have had many credible eyewitness accounts.  Even took some pictures of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Can you post some of your UFO pics?
Click to expand...



These photos were taken in June 2004 from my backyard.  I had some sort of telescope out and as I recall, I spotted something in the early evening sky visually that did not belong, and took these pictures afocally through the eyepiece.  They are poor quality because the object was moving.  One minute it appeared triangular in shape, other times, almost pyramidal.  There seemed to be some sort of "dot" next to it.  Two different magnifications were used.

I'm familiar with the sky, airplanes, weather balloons and such and never have gotten a satisfactory explanation as to what this might have been.  It was very high up, at least thousands of feet, so must have been pretty big.


----------



## fncceo

toobfreak said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This author explains it very well. Like he says,there are many airline pilots if they report to the FAA that they saw a UFO,they get fired on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an astronomer, I've seen them many times, both visually and via telescope and have had many credible eyewitness accounts.  Even took some pictures of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Can you post some of your UFO pics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These photos were taken in June 2004 from my backyard.  I had some sort of telescope out and as I recall, I spotted something in the early evening sky visually that did not belong, and took these pictures afocally through the eyepiece.  They are poor quality because the object was moving.  One minute it appeared triangular in shape, other times, almost pyramidal.  There seemed to be some sort of "dot" next to it.  Two different magnifications were used.
> 
> I'm familiar with the sky, airplanes, weather balloons and such and never have gotten a satisfactory explanation as to what this might have been.  It was very high up, at least thousands of feet, so must have been pretty big.
> 
> View attachment 184320 View attachment 184321 View attachment 184322 View attachment 184323 View attachment 184324
Click to expand...


Kite.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Gracie said:


> Why are we so hoity toity to believe we are the only "intelligent" beings in this vast universe. Those who don't believe, get over yourselves.



A <> B

There may well be many other "intelligent" beings. 

They have no way to get here. The laws of physics exist, even if the comic book mentality of this generation doesn't like reality.

Believing in "aliens" is no different than believing in fairies and goblins.

With what we know of the physical universe, we will never encounter intelligent life outside of our own species. I know make believe is fun, but it isn't real.


----------



## frigidweirdo

LA RAM FAN said:


> This author explains it very well. Like he says,there are many airline pilots if they report to the FAA that they saw a UFO,they get fired on the spot.



But it's still believing, isn't it? Belief is more about desire to have these things exist, than actually knowing something.


----------



## toobfreak

fncceo said:


> So the idea that two civilisations could develop independently, based on different biology, that are only a few decades or even centuries apart in technological development is very difficult to believe.



Like I said before, possibly not.  The chain of circumstances they set us going could possibly do similarly to dozens or hundreds of other civilizations in our part of the galaxy at the same time.  I understand what you are saying, but statistically, we can't rule out thousands and thousands of other civilizations out there that are at least somewhat remotely along similar lines as ours.



> Any civilsation we would encounter in space would certainly be thousands or millions of years ahead (or behind) us in development.  Their tech, their language, their philosophies would be so different as to be completely unrecognizable as such -- even in the unlikely event that they evolved as individual, social, oxygen breathing, bipeds, with a hemispherical brain.



Again, not likely they would be thousands or millions of years /behind/ us that we would ever find them, there is also sound theories that civilizations might not last thousands and millions of years past us.  And while their tech, language, etc., would undoubtedly be different, physical laws would make their tech not wholly dissimilar even if much advanced, 
and their language at least decipherable in time because all languages begin with certain fundamental mental constants that sentient beings share in common.  Not to say that it isn't impossible, but if they are millions of years ahead of us, chances are good they might not even be traveling space anymore or even have any interest in us.  And if they did, or at least found us, not have any interest in letting us know about them.  Indeed, it may be likely that they seeded many cultures like ours around the galaxy.



> This is what makes SETI such a ridiculous premise.  Humans began broadcasting modulated RF into space less than 100 years ago.  Because of cable and Internet, we've nearly ceased broadcasting modulated RF on a power level that would be detectable in space. So, it could be said that our broadcast window of space detectable transmissions is a century or less.  So, to detect the broadcasts of another civilisation, who just happened to evolve at precisely the same timeframe (plus the distance in RF travel time) is weapon's grade optimism.



You might be right, but don't sell the effort short.  Some theories suggest a possibility of millions of civilizations out there right now.  Are they even using radio?  We still broadcast RF, I have at least 30 TV stations broadcasting in my area plus radio stations.  We are sending out lots of RF that will travel many light years.  But as you say, we've only been sending for a few decades, listening even shorter.  A drop in the bucket in the age of the universe.  But life is out there and I feel certain we will eventually discover primitive life in several places within our solar system.  Will we ever discover Star Trek civilizations with cultures, etc.?  That is anyone's guess, but I feel there are simply too much evidence of UFOs going back thousands of years that cannot be explained to say that all of it can be dismissed.


----------



## fncceo

toobfreak said:


> We still broadcast RF, I have at least 30 TV stations broadcasting in my area plus radio stations.



TV stations in the US (and most countries) are under legislative mandate to cease broadcasting analog and convert to digital in the near future.  Many already have.  While high powered analog signals may travel relatively intact beyond our solar system (experts disagree that any intelligible signals would make it past the Oort Cloud) digital signals (significantly more complex modulation) would not.  Those signals would be unrecognizable as intelligence well before they reached another star.

The same is true of FM Digital radio.  AM radio, in the HF Band, would be reflected back to earth by the ionosphere before reaching out into space.


----------



## fncceo

toobfreak said:


> I feel there are simply too much evidence of UFOs going back thousands of years that cannot be explained to say that all of it can be dismissed.



There is conjecture, there is speculation, there is even hope.  But there isn't a single piece of evidence.  Not a single unambiguous photo, not one molecule of extra terrestrial technology, not a single example of exobiology exists.

In court, we would call that an _extremely _thin case.


----------



## toobfreak

fncceo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still broadcast RF, I have at least 30 TV stations broadcasting in my area plus radio stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV stations in the US (and most countries) are under legislative mandate to cease broadcasting analog and convert to digital in the near future.  Many already have.  While high powered analog signals may travel relatively intact beyond our solar system (experts disagree that any intelligible signals would make it past the Oort Cloud) digital signals (significantly more complex modulation) would not.  Those signals would be unrecognizable as intelligence well before they reached another star.
> 
> The same is true of FM Digital radio.  AM radio, in the HF Band, would be reflected back to earth by the ionosphere before reaching out into space.
Click to expand...



Could possibly be a very good explanation of why WE haven't picked up anything either.


----------



## fncceo

toobfreak said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still broadcast RF, I have at least 30 TV stations broadcasting in my area plus radio stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV stations in the US (and most countries) are under legislative mandate to cease broadcasting analog and convert to digital in the near future.  Many already have.  While high powered analog signals may travel relatively intact beyond our solar system (experts disagree that any intelligible signals would make it past the Oort Cloud) digital signals (significantly more complex modulation) would not.  Those signals would be unrecognizable as intelligence well before they reached another star.
> 
> The same is true of FM Digital radio.  AM radio, in the HF Band, would be reflected back to earth by the ionosphere before reaching out into space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could possibly be a very good explanation of why WE haven't picked up anything either.
Click to expand...


I'm not arguing that there are no technological civilisations in the Universe.  I'm showing the futility of trying to look for them or claiming we've already detected them.


----------



## ABikerSailor

toobfreak said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This author explains it very well. Like he says,there are many airline pilots if they report to the FAA that they saw a UFO,they get fired on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an astronomer, I've seen them many times, both visually and via telescope and have had many credible eyewitness accounts.  Even took some pictures of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Can you post some of your UFO pics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These photos were taken in June 2004 from my backyard.  I had some sort of telescope out and as I recall, I spotted something in the early evening sky visually that did not belong, and took these pictures afocally through the eyepiece.  They are poor quality because the object was moving.  One minute it appeared triangular in shape, other times, almost pyramidal.  There seemed to be some sort of "dot" next to it.  Two different magnifications were used.
> 
> I'm familiar with the sky, airplanes, weather balloons and such and never have gotten a satisfactory explanation as to what this might have been.  It was very high up, at least thousands of feet, so must have been pretty big.
> 
> View attachment 184320 View attachment 184321 View attachment 184322 View attachment 184323 View attachment 184324
Click to expand...


If I had to guess, I would say that was a weather balloon.  Here in Amarillo, they launch them on occasion on extremely calm days to get data.  First time I saw one, it freaked the hell out of me until the local news that evening said what it was.  And, watching it while the sun set was really cool, because it was dark on the ground, but because the balloon was so high in the air, it stayed lit by the sun for a while and was a glowing star in the night.


----------



## ABikerSailor

toobfreak said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still broadcast RF, I have at least 30 TV stations broadcasting in my area plus radio stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV stations in the US (and most countries) are under legislative mandate to cease broadcasting analog and convert to digital in the near future.  Many already have.  While high powered analog signals may travel relatively intact beyond our solar system (experts disagree that any intelligible signals would make it past the Oort Cloud) digital signals (significantly more complex modulation) would not.  Those signals would be unrecognizable as intelligence well before they reached another star.
> 
> The same is true of FM Digital radio.  AM radio, in the HF Band, would be reflected back to earth by the ionosphere before reaching out into space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could possibly be a very good explanation of why WE haven't picked up anything either.
Click to expand...


If there are aliens, they must think that we are a bunch of backwards yokels with all our violence and war. 

Maybe the reason they don't stop is because they don't want to waste their time.


----------



## fncceo

ABikerSailor said:


> If there are aliens, they must think that we are a bunch of backwards yokels with all our violence and war.


----------



## evenflow1969

Gracie said:


> Why are we so hoity toity to believe we are the only "intelligent" beings in this vast universe. Those who don't believe, get over yourselves.


We are not the only ones. Nature is not very wastefull, there is life out there. Getting here might be another story though. Even if you had the tech to do it, there are a lot of planets to hit before they get here. Most of what we see in the sky is likely our own experimental stuff, that is not to say it could not happen!


----------



## toobfreak

ABikerSailor said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This author explains it very well. Like he says,there are many airline pilots if they report to the FAA that they saw a UFO,they get fired on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an astronomer, I've seen them many times, both visually and via telescope and have had many credible eyewitness accounts.  Even took some pictures of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Can you post some of your UFO pics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These photos were taken in June 2004 from my backyard.  I had some sort of telescope out and as I recall, I spotted something in the early evening sky visually that did not belong, and took these pictures afocally through the eyepiece.  They are poor quality because the object was moving.  One minute it appeared triangular in shape, other times, almost pyramidal.  There seemed to be some sort of "dot" next to it.  Two different magnifications were used.
> 
> I'm familiar with the sky, airplanes, weather balloons and such and never have gotten a satisfactory explanation as to what this might have been.  It was very high up, at least thousands of feet, so must have been pretty big.
> 
> If I had to guess, I would say that was a weather balloon.  Here in Amarillo, they launch them on occasion on extremely calm days to get data.  First time I saw one, it freaked the hell out of me until the local news that evening said what it was.  And, watching it while the sun set was really cool, because it was dark on the ground, but because the balloon was so high in the air, it stayed lit by the sun for a while and was a glowing star in the night.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah, who can say, except that balloons are round (I've seen many different kinds), and odd shaped kites don't fly so high and still be so bright that they look that big in a telescope at 35-40X and stand out as a brilliant star in a blue sky.  It would take strong winds aloft to lift a kite or wind sock a mile in the air and keep it afloat yet this thing was only very slowly moving and mainly rotating or changing shape.


----------



## evenflow1969

toobfreak said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This author explains it very well. Like he says,there are many airline pilots if they report to the FAA that they saw a UFO,they get fired on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an astronomer, I've seen them many times, both visually and via telescope and have had many credible eyewitness accounts.  Even took some pictures of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Can you post some of your UFO pics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These photos were taken in June 2004 from my backyard.  I had some sort of telescope out and as I recall, I spotted something in the early evening sky visually that did not belong, and took these pictures afocally through the eyepiece.  They are poor quality because the object was moving.  One minute it appeared triangular in shape, other times, almost pyramidal.  There seemed to be some sort of "dot" next to it.  Two different magnifications were used.
> 
> I'm familiar with the sky, airplanes, weather balloons and such and never have gotten a satisfactory explanation as to what this might have been.  It was very high up, at least thousands of feet, so must have been pretty big.
> 
> If I had to guess, I would say that was a weather balloon.  Here in Amarillo, they launch them on occasion on extremely calm days to get data.  First time I saw one, it freaked the hell out of me until the local news that evening said what it was.  And, watching it while the sun set was really cool, because it was dark on the ground, but because the balloon was so high in the air, it stayed lit by the sun for a while and was a glowing star in the night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, who can say, except that balloons are round (I've seen many different kinds), and odd shaped kites don't fly so high and still be so bright that they look that big in a telescope at 35-40X and stand out as a brilliant star in a blue sky.  It would take strong winds aloft to lift a kite or wind sock a mile in the air and keep it afloat yet this thing was only very slowly moving and mainly rotating or changing shape.
Click to expand...

We shot off a missle that traveled over 13,000/hr in Alaska 15 years ago. God knows what we have right now! We coujld have some prety crazy techas we speak right now. Have you seen the new GE cat scan images!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! If you would have told me we would be able to make these images 20 years ago I would have said you were crazy!
new ge cat scan images - Google Search:
Look at these images!!!! Simply amazing! Makes me belive any thing is possible!


----------



## rightwinger

The distances between inhabitable planets is too far for a UFO to reach earth


----------



## fncceo

toobfreak said:


> except that balloons are round


----------



## Gracie

We can't smoosh ourselves down to the size of ants to go explore their colony either, but that doesn't mean ants aren't real.


----------

